# Valdosta Gunsmith



## UserNameGoesHere (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm new to the Valdosta area and I need to find a good gunsmith to cut down the barrel on a rifle for me.  Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## rickrob1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Mike White. Hes got an ad in the classified section of the Valdosta Daily Times every day.


----------



## soopadoopa (Mar 2, 2011)

Try John Whiddon in Nashville.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 11, 2011)

rickrob1 said:


> Mike White. Hes got an ad in the classified section of the Valdosta Daily Times every day.


I've used Mike White on a couple of occasions and have been satisfied.


----------



## clayfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mike's pretty good but he's a long drive from valdosta almost to the Florida line.
John Whidden in Nashville is too. He works from his home now making custom dies and long range rifles. He's done a couple transfers for me and is a stand-up guy.
The smith at new century arms does good work too. I can't remember his name. He's a retired army armorrer and knows his stuff. New century is off of Bemiss.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 29, 2011)

The guy at New century is Jose. Great work. Just saw a 30-30 he was cutting down. Looked clean


----------

